#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-07
<jmartelatpapirux> Hola?
<jmartelatpapirux> Necessito un nmap cap al meu servidor.
<mdepalol> quins ports ?
<jmartelatpapirux> Els per defecte van bé.
<mdepalol> ok
<jmartelatpapirux> Suposso
<mdepalol> ip?
<jmartelatpapirux> marteljorge.no-ip.org has address 212.225.203.49
<mdepalol> ok
<mdepalol> ja tinc el tcp, vols udp també ?
<mdepalol> bé, l'estic fent igualment
<jmartelatpapirux> Home, crec que udp no tinc molt, però.
<jmartelatpapirux> És que m'estic canviant de ISP.
<jmartelatpapirux> Sense canviar el servidor.
<mdepalol> http://pastebin.com/kLARcSWp
<mdepalol> el tcp, l'udp encara corre
<jmartelatpapirux> Gràcies
<mdepalol> a disposar
<jmartelatpapirux> Sí, sembla que estan tots...
<jmartelatpapirux> Pôts creure que no recordo què és el hydap?
<jmartelatpapirux> Em van a tallar un momentet la connexió
<jmartelatpapirux> O això m'han dit
<|v|4r73|_j0rg3> mdepalol, Vas finalitzar a temps l'escaneig d'udp?
<mdepalol> no, el vaig parar
<|v|4r73|_j0rg3> Tot i això, sembla que hi són tots els ports(manca un que és entre 60000 y l'últim.
<|v|4r73|_j0rg3> Mira'm el 64738 en tcp.
<DPini> Hola Ubuntaires!!
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-08
<lletisso> Necessito ajuda
<lletisso> He instal·lat apache, php y mysql al meu ordinador
<lletisso> però quan vull accedir a la carpeta \var\www em diu que no tinc permisos
<lletisso> com puc tenir-ne
<lletisso> ?
<lletisso> El missatge és: "No podeu canviar els permisos perquè no en sou el propietari"
<lletisso> Com puc ser propietari, o entrar com a tal?
<lletisso> he provat de reiniciar ubuntu i entrar com a root, amb la meva contrasenya (la mateixa amb què entro al terminal) i no em reconeix
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-10
<pmartin> nanit, quina distri hi ha per equips amb poca memoria?
<pespin> pmartin, quan és poca memoria?
<pespin> *quant
<pmartin> pespin, poca memoria es menys de 250
<pmartin> pespin, per Xubuntu diu installs on systems with less than about 192MB of RAM (although note that low-memory systems may not be able to run a full desktop environment reasonably).
<pespin> pmartin, jo uso archlinux, que et permet instal·lar només el que necessites.
<pespin> pmartin, pel que sentit de xubuntu (Xfce) van de que són lleugers però al final ocupen més memòria que el gnome
<pespin> tot i potser no és cert.
<pespin> no puc assegurar-ho.
<RainCT> pmartin: Pots provar Lubuntu
<pmartin> i que tal archlinux?
<pespin> en tot cas, pots instal·lar altres sistemes gràfics més lleguers, com Enlightenment, openbox, flubox, icewm, etc.
<pespin> pmartin, jo amb archlinux encantat, però és cert que necessites bastant experiència amb sistemes gnu/linux
<pespin> pmartin, Lubuntu com diu en RainCT pot ser una bona opció
<pmartin> crec que va ser Lubuntu. el que vaig intentar instal·lar en una ibm.. pero donava probl. el put ibm :(
<pespin> RainCT, ja tinc el htc artemis funcionant amb SHR :D http://scap.linuxtogo.org/files/a48788d7740b8517f0cc2c444955649d.png
<RainCT> pespin: guais :)
<pmartin> doncs no tinc molta experiencia :( em  barajo molt.. pero.. no hi ha manera jaja
<pespin> pmartin, el LXDE o com es digui el que porta el LUbuntu funciona prou bé i és lleguer pel que he sentit.
<pmartin> ho probaré, tinc 15 o 20 equips vells.. i cadascu diferent
<pmartin> peró pels nens de primaria pot anar bé
<pmartin> vaig fer que es connectesin per pxe al servidor.. pero.. no anava bé del tot
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-11
<DUDAS> olaa
<DUDAS> voldria saber si per que l'ubuntu sigui en català està en les opcions de la instalacio o bé es posa apart l'idioma
<DUDAS> algu mho pot contestar?
<pespin> DUDAS, crec que al posar-ho a la instal·lació es posen els paquets bàsics d'idioma, i a l'apartat d'idioma quan li dones a instal·lar ho instal·la tot
<pespin> però no n'estic segur
<DUDAS> de totes formes gràcies, és que estic fart dels windows
<DUDAS> tink un pentium D de 3.4 ghz de 2 processadors 64 bits
<DUDAS> enfin merci pl dubte
<DUDAS> adeuuu:)
<pespin> si pots espera't una estona més a veure si apareix algú que en tingui més idea :)
<RainCT> DUDAS: com vulguis
<RainCT> DUDAS: pots triar l'idioma a l'instaŀlar (de fet, és el primer que et demanarà a l'iniciar des del CD)
<DUDAS> val :)
<RainCT> o el pots canviar un cop instaŀlat
<RainCT> (Sistema->Preferències->Idioma)
<DUDAS> Com que la web de ubuntu està tot en angles em temia que tota la instalació fos en anglès
<DUDAS> val :)
<DUDAS> Merci doncs :)
<RainCT> DUDAS: de res
<RainCT> o.O està nevant
<DUDAS> aqui badalona no xd
<RainCT> A Dinamarca :P
<DUDAS> per cert no hi haurà cap noia per aquí per casualitat? xd
<DUDAS> nop no crec dish llastima
<DUDAS> xd
<DUDAS> vinga que vagi bé, mn nire a instalar l'ubuntu a ksa
<DUDAS> adeuuu :)
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-13
<mininomutante> hola?
<mininomutante> Hola a tothom, tinc un dubte i voldria saber si em podeu ajudar.
<Guest28327> Hola! Tinc una pregunta... acabo d'instal·lar Ubuntu 10.10. Havia escollit catala però tots els menús em surten en anglès. Em podrieu ajudar a canviar-ho?
<Guest28327> Estava buscant al  google i he trobat aquesta web....
<giorgiograppa> iep
<giorgiograppa> bona tarda
<giorgiograppa> holes?
<pauet> hola
<pauet> que ia algu?
<cossier> !
<pespin> pauet, hi ha algú sí :)
<pespin> si hi ha algú interessat a traduir una nota de premsa de freesmartphone.org de l'anglès al català que em faci ping :)
<pespin> http://wiki.freesmartphone.org/index.php/Feb11PRDraft
<jordi_> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2012-02-07
<portalp> Bones
<portalp> algu  ha tocat alguna vegada nagios?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-02-08
<marc83> bones, soc nou a l'ubuntu i des de fa tres dies que estic intentant instalar el wifi, he mirat manuals, forumus,... en definitiva desenses de pagines i no hi ha manera,.
<marc83> no sabia si publicar al forum o primer provar al xat però no se si algun de vosaltres em podra ajudar
<marc83> el wifi que falla és un Intel Pro/wireless 3945 ABG i el driver que falla en principi és el iwl3945
<RainCT> hola marc83
<marc83> bones
<RainCT> marc83: millor pregunta-ho al fòrum, allà ho veuràs més ent
<RainCT> *més gent
<marc83> ok, ara ho faré, estic mirant una nova web haviam si hi ha sort
#ubuntu-cat 2012-02-09
<CatalanGuy> hola bona tarda des de Figueres
<CatalanGuy> ningu parla
<CatalanGuy> esteu enfeinats programant
#ubuntu-cat 2013-02-10
<Joaquim> això és una prova a veure si funciona la entrada al xat, no cal que contesteu
<Joaquim> veig que sí funciona. Adéu.
#ubuntu-cat 2015-02-02
<rafael_carreras> #########################################################################33
<rafael_carreras> hola guapos
<josepgallart> hola!!!
<josepgallart> :-D
<rafael_carreras> esperarem una miqueta, no?
<josepgallart> jo no tinc presa
<rafael_carreras> hola, hi ha algú més per la reunió ubuntaire?
<rafael_carreras> (ja sé que no...)
<rafael_carreras> bé, havíem de parlar d'on fem la ugj, però en josepgallart no hi pot anar i jo tampoc
<rafael_carreras> així que ja en parlarem a la llista a veure què fem
<josepgallart> pinta fatal :-/
<rafael_carreras> no passa res
<rafael_carreras> apa, doncs me'n vaig a dormir
<rafael_carreras> bona nit, josepgallart
<josepgallart> bona nit Rafael que vagui tot be!
<rafael_carreras> ##########################################################################
#ubuntu-cat 2015-02-07
<wagafo> ******** Ubuntu Global Jam *********
<wagafo> Si voleu col·laborar amb traduccions o d'altres tasques: aviseu!
 * wagafo Treballant en actualitzar ubuntu.cat
<rafael_carreras> edito el wiki de la festa
<rafael_carreras> i l'agenda
<rafael_carreras>  benvinguts a la ubuntu global jam
<rafael_carreras> :-)
<rafael_carreras> hi seré per aquí a estonetes
<wagafo> Jo he començat a actualitzar ubuntu.cat però m'he adonat que no tinc la clau d'administrador del gestor de continguts (Drupal). Tinc totes les altres claus però no aquesta. Li he demanada al Papapep i al Cubells a veure si me la passen, perquè sense això no puc continuar. Ara estic traduint.
<rafael_carreras> entesos
<wagafo> Ja m'ha contestat el Papapep, diu que no té la clau d'admin del Drupal, que potser les té el Pau. El pots contactar i demanar-l'hi? És que a mi no em coneix de res (ni jo el conec a ell).
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: d'acord
<rafael_carreras> estic cercant ponents per la festa ubuntaire de maig
<wagafo> Teníem alguns descarts de l'últim cop, oi? Parlant del Pau, potser els del Copèrnic es volen tornar a postular...
<wagafo> Al fòrum cada tant apareixen uns d'Andorra, però sembla que es reuneixen a un bar, això sí, setmanalment.
<wagafo> No estaria malament fer una festa a Andorra...
<rafael_carreras> estaria bé, sí
<rafael_carreras> però no sé si en són prou gent, més aviat em fa l'efecte que no
<rafael_carreras> però ho podríem preguntar a veure què
<wagafo> Sí, semblen pocs, per reunir-se ne un bar no poden ser gaires, a més em sembla que són estrangers, no dominen ni el català ni el castellà, almenys el que escriu al fòrum
 * wagafo continua traduint apt-install-data-ubuntu
<rafael_carreras> he fet alguns contactes per la propera festa i ho haig de deixar ja
<rafael_carreras> que vagi bé, wagafo
#ubuntu-cat 2018-02-07
<Pepitux> Bona vesprada
<Pepitux> no sé ben bé com funciona el xat però a veure si ens en sortim
<Pepitux> hi ha algú actiu?
<Pepitux> bé sembla un xic complicat això :$
<AniolM> Bona nit~
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<Guest30946> Bon vespre
<wagafo> A veure si ve el "jefe"
<AniolM> Bé, jo tinc una cosa sobre el tema de la trobada a Made
<wagafo> Doncs comencem, suposo que també podem parlar del canvi de servidor
<AniolM> L'Alfonso em demana quants serem, ja que potser tenen dos coses el mateix dia i han de preparar els espais (és molt gran, hi vaig passar)
<wagafo> Farem el no-jam?
<AniolM> Sí
<wagafo> Doncs segurament no més de 5 o 6
<wagafo> SI arribem
<AniolM> D'acord, li dic
<wagafo> Comentem un moment el tema del servidor d'ubuntu.cat?
<AniolM> D'acord
<aniolgarcia> Endavant
<wagafo> Com està el tema, AniolM?
<AniolM> A Caliu es va aprovar moure-ho allà
<AniolM> També es va acordar que es crearia un usuari per ubuntaires de tal manera que pugui accedir-hi qui ho necessiti
<wagafo> Doncs fem-ho, oi? Quan estigui tot preparat faig un arxiu dels fitxers i baixo la base de dades i ho migrem
<AniolM> Ja t'avisaré, abans hem d'obrir una VM per serveis externs.
<AniolM> Espero obrir-la jo mateix a finals d'aquesta setmana
<wagafo> Doncs avisa'm i preparo la migració. També s'havia de mirar el tema del DNS de l'ubuntu.cat per poderlo canviar, crec que el rafael_carreras ho havia mirat, o el cubells havia dit quelcom
<AniolM> wagafo: Actualment funciona amb nginx o Apache?
<wagafo> Amb nginx penso
<AniolM> D'acord
<wagafo> Però també es pot migrar a apache si cal
<AniolM> Dissabte tenim reunió de masovers i tractarem precisament el tema d'aquesta VM
<wagafo> Serà una VM dedicada a ubuntu.cat, o compartirem amb d'altres webs?
<AniolM> De moment ubuntu.cat i cat.kde.org
<wagafo> D'acord
<wagafo> De Tàrrega no podem parlar perquè no sabem res, ja ho farem a la llista. Haurem també de preguntar sobre el DNS d'ubuntu.cat per preparar la migració.
<wagafo> Doncs si us sembla tanquem aquí, i continuem a la llista
<Guest30946> EP
<Guest30946> He llegit Tàrrega??
<Guest30946> Què voleu saber¿
<wagafo> Sí, ls festa install de maig serà a l'institut de Tarrega
<wagafo> Doncs a l'agenda posava determinar la data, per exemple
<Guest30946> Crec que ja estava definida
<Guest30946> ...
<wagafo> Suposo que el rafael_carreras ho sabrà, ho podem comentar a la llista
<Guest30946> ok... llista
<wagafo> Alguna cosa més?
<aniolgarcia> Per part meva, res més
<AniolM> Crec que res més
<wagafo> Doncs bona nit i fins a la propera
<Guest30946> Siau
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<AniolM> Bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2018-02-11
<Aniol_prova_> Prova
<Aniol_prova_> Prova
<Aniol_prova_> Prova 2
<AniolM_> Prova3
<Aniol_prova_> Prova
<Aniol_prova_> Prova
<AniolM_> Prova
<Aniol_prova> Prova
#ubuntu-cat 2019-02-06
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> fas be de diro que jo no o recordava
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> http://mobilesocialcongress.cat/ca/el-mobile-social-congress-programa-una-restart-party-i-install-party-simultanies/ … El Mobile Social Congress programa una Restart Party i Install Party simultànies
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> jo no hi podré ser
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> @SiscoGarcia [jo no hi podré ser], El robot et posarà un negatiu.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ploraré per alguna cantonada
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Mira, veus? Això necessitem ara: un bot que passe llista a veure si hi som o no.
<albera42> bona tarda
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Bona tarda, albera42!
<giorgiograppa> bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> bona nit
<giorgiograppa> josep, tu sempre al peu del canó! :-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> acavo de compra una cafetera automatica
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> la meva mare esta tipa de les capsules
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Porta-la! Que l'obrim i hi posem Linux!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😭
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> diria que ja el porta de fabrica 😉
<giorgiograppa> Jo, ahir, estava mirant models de cafetera tipus oroley amb base elèctrica i programador: si la pose en la tauleta de nit, podria arribar a convertir-se en el meu nou despertador i em fotria el primer café abans de saltar (o de caure...) del llit.
<giorgiograppa> Despertar amb el gluc-gluc-gluc i l'aroma del café, enlloc de amb el so del despertador...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @giorgiograppa [<giorgiograppa> Despertar amb el gluc-gluc-gluc i l'aroma del café, enlloc de am …], https://www.barisieur.com/
<giorgiograppa> Oh, és un model molt elegant. Però sembla de goteig... Res, res: l'Oroley de tota la vida.
<Albert> Bona nit
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> hola albert
<rafael_carreras> encara no hem començat la reunió
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona nit
<Albert> cert, jo tampoc hi soc del tot encara :-)
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<giorgiograppa> bon vespre!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Bon vespre!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> bon vespre!
<Albert> Bona nit
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és el lloc per la propera festa ubuntaire
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> com ja sabeu la majoria, se'ns han ofert des de Cervelló un grup de gent que es diuen cervemakers
<rafael_carreras> i que tenen moltes ganes de fer allà la festa
<wagafo> El 18 de magi, oi?
<wagafo> Maig
<rafael_carreras> a veure, aquest és el segon punt ;-)
<rafael_carreras> ja veurem si els va bé
<rafael_carreras> albert, no sé si us aniria bé el dissabte 18 de maig :-)
<Albert> Exacte, si estem d'acord amb el lloc us passo dates que ens han donat des de les entitats
<rafael_carreras> ah, molt bé
<wagafo> Endavant!
<Albert> Val a dir que a nivell d'actes el maig està al màxim. Per part nostra proposem 04 de maig en primera instància i 11 en segona
<Albert> La resta de dates seria molt complicat
<rafael_carreras> per mi no hi ha problema, sou vosaltres qui maneu, faltaria més
<Albert> Aquestes dates ens han garantit les instal·lacions i la resta de serveis
<wagafo> Exacte, sempre hi haurà a alguns de nosaltres que ens anirà bé un dia i malament algun altre dia
<rafael_carreras> doncs és perfecte, la versió nova s'estrenarà a finals d'abril
<wagafo> Qualsevol de les dues dates està bé, però per exemple jo l'11 no puc
<Albert> De la resta de coses que ens veu demanar, en principi no hi ha d'ahver problema
<AniolM> Em sap greu però no podré venir :-(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> per mi tambe es millor el 4
<Albert> el 4 és la que mes agradava a l'ajuntament... i ja se sap que a les forces vives se'ls ha de tenir respecte :-)
<rafael_carreras> el just i necessari
<Albert> jajaj cert
<wagafo> Doncs el 4 de maig està bé
<rafael_carreras> perfecte
<Albert> fet doncs?
<giorgiograppa> Albert: com estaria el tema de la intendència? serà fàcil troba llocs on dinar, restaurants... (alguns anem més pel tema gastronòmic...)
<Albert> no heu de patir pel tema
<giorgiograppa> perfecte, doncs.
<rafael_carreras> com m'agrada sentir això
<Albert> de fet estem mirant de fer alguna cosa una mica diferent pel tema d'endrepar... pero no patiu, menjareu bé
<wagafo> El giorgiograppa es conforma amb poca cosa 8-)
<Albert> Ell potser si, pero nosaltres normalment no.... :-)
<giorgiograppa> sóc de gustos senzills, com l'Obelix: amb un parell de senglars ja m'apanye...
<Albert> conyes a banda, volem mirar de fer un dinar menys formal i mes que ens puguem trobar tots, i si al final no ho podem
<Albert> cuallar, tenim un parell o tres de llocs on poder menjar un menu a preu raonable
<rafael_carreras> veig que penseu en tot
<Albert> L' associació tot just acava d'arrencar i volem estirar fort al principi a veure si conseguim que es consolidi
<rafael_carreras> heu de saber que, sense conéixer-vos, ja estem molt contents amb vosaltres
<Albert> Esperem que la cosa no enpitjori en persona !! :-)
<Albert> A banda de la trobada en si, si algú vol abans de la festa donar un tomb tenim alguna cosa interessant aprop
<giorgiograppa> Això estaria molt bé, també.
<Albert> tenim un recentment descobert castell, dels que es van enderrocar a partir de la desfeta del 1714, a mi m'agrada molt
<Albert> a banda estem a 20 min en cotxe de barcelona
<rafael_carreras> estaria bé posar una resenya de coses locals al wiki de la festa
<Albert> La Masia on va viure el Frederic Soler Pitarra i la casa natal de Tarradelles
<rafael_carreras> vaja
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> si son visitables segur que li interesera a la roser
<Albert> La Masia està en runes :-( Pero si s'hi pot anar
<Albert> i la casa de Taradelles ho podem demanar, encara hi viuen
<Albert> Si us ve de gust caminar una mica segur que trobem un lloc per passejar, com us dic tenim entorn.
<Albert> a la wikipedra hi ha força entrades, aquesta va ser una zona on les construccions de pedra seca van proliferar.
<Albert> Si conseguim engrescar gent ens ho podem passar bé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👏
<rafael_carreras> no coneixia la wikipedra, molt bé!
<Albert> Doncs està molt bé, moltes rutes per caminar
<rafael_carreras> alguna cos més de la festa?
<Albert> Rafael, quedem per privats per veuren's un dia i t'ensenyem el lloc?
<rafael_carreras> parlem-ne, perquè potser podem quedar uns quants i aprofitar per fer una jornada de treball
<rafael_carreras> al març, per exemple
<wagafo> Això anava a dir
<Albert> si, cap problema, el que ho hauriem de saber amb temps per que ens deixin la sala a la biblioteca
<giorgiograppa> però que no caiga en Falles! que baixe a la terreta...
<Albert> seria en cap de setmana?
<rafael_carreras> i quan és falles? que alguns no som valencians
<rafael_carreras> ai calla, que deu ser sant josep
<giorgiograppa> del primer de març fins al dinou, més dos o tres dies de recuperació...
<rafael_carreras> sembleu valencians
<giorgiograppa> gaireb
<giorgiograppa> gairebé tot el mes: ens prenem la festa molt seriosament, els valencians.
<Albert> De valencia ni l'arròs.... jo tinc familia a Castellò :-)
<Albert> que ningú s'ofengui, que és conya. Lo de la familia a Castellò és cert. De fet jo anirè a Madalena a veure els cosins :-)
<giorgiograppa> ui, un castellonero! a  veure: quin dia cremeu les gaiates, que encara no ho he descobert?
<Albert> jajajaja
<giorgiograppa> :-P
<Albert> No les cremen, tot i que algunes ho mereixerien
<Albert> :-p
<giorgiograppa> una festa on no s'hi crema res no és una festa: és un soterrar a fosques!
<Albert> jajajaj
<wagafo> Intentem coordinar una data a la llista, això és més fàcil, simplement algun lloc que hi hagi connexió a Internet, i de pas us coneixem (seria un dissabte també)
<giorgiograppa> ;-)
<Albert> val
<wagafo> Seria un grup petit, 4 o 5 màxim
<Albert> no crec que hi hagi problema, a males a casa hi ha lloc :-)
<giorgiograppa> i, de pas, podem fer com en les bodes: anar a tastar el menú del convit...
<wagafo> O fins i tot algun bar que tinguin un wifi més o menys en condicions
<AniolM> Suposo que en wifis públics feu servir VPN, no?
<wagafo> Al giorgiograppa si no li donem teca no ve
<Albert> no patiu, sabent-ho amb temps ens organitzem.
<giorgiograppa> que jo sóc de la secció gastronòmica...
<Albert> jajaj patiu pas pel jalar
<Albert> el dia de la coneixença amb un cop de cotxe travessem l'ordal i el penedès és als nostres peus, s'hi menja i veu comme il faut
<Albert> Pero vaja, sense sortir del poble hi ha recursos
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs en parlem a la llista del dia per la trobada de treball
<rafael_carreras> següent tema?
<Albert> Fet ! informo la meva banda que estaran contents... es veu que l'alcalde va preguntant com ho portem :-)
<wagafo> Endavant!
<rafael_carreras> Albert: que bé
<rafael_carreras> doncs el tercer punt és la proposta del giorgiograppa de tornar a formar part de l'equip d'ubuntaires
<giorgiograppa> Present!
<rafael_carreras> ha actualitzat el seu currículum: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GiorgioGrappa
<wagafo> Docns ja fa un temp que tot i no ser membre oficial de l'equip, ja ha tingut força preseència
<AniolM> Ui, no sé... A què convides giorgiograppa?
<giorgiograppa> Torne a tindre una mica de temps...
<giorgiograppa> AniolM: ja portaré alguna ampolla de grappa a la propera festa, ja...
<wagafo> A mi m'ha promès un perniel, AniolM
<wagafo> pernil
<rafael_carreras> la idea d'acceptar algú com a membre és que abans ja hagi fet feina, el giorgiograppa ha fet just això
<giorgiograppa> wagafo: però encara no m'has dit si volies el dret o l'esquerro; l'esquerro encara no me l'he depilat.,..
<wagafo> Doncs sí
<AniolM> Llavors +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> si tenim Grapa em de tenir Giorgio  ;)
<giorgiograppa> grappa ni haurà, fet.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> +1
<wagafo> Vinga, votem!
<rafael_carreras> +1
<aniolgarcia> +1 per part meva, també!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> +1
<wagafo> +1
<AniolM> +1
<giorgiograppa> Voteu, voteu! que el món s'acaba!
<Albert> ui una votació... aneu en compte que les carrega el TC... :-p
<AniolM> Aquestes no, no fem servir urnes
<giorgiograppa> TC vol dir Tip i Coll?
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs, giorgiograppa benvingut de nou a l'equip!
<Albert> si fa no fa...
<giorgiograppa> Gràcies!
<aniolgarcia> Benvingut!
<giorgiograppa> Ja feia temps que enyorava el lio...
<wagafo> Benvingut giorgiograppa, intendència assegurada!
<Albert> Jo he pres nota que a la festa dureu grappa i pernil.
<giorgiograppa> wagafo: com a mínim, en donaré la murga a cada reunió.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> benvingut sempre es un luxe tenirta aprop!!
<giorgiograppa> gràcies, josep. és un luxe col·laborar amb un grup tan maco.
<wagafo> Vinga, que ara plorarem i tot...
<giorgiograppa> jo potser ser sí, que sóc un sentimental.
<rafael_carreras> giorgiograppa: ja t'hi he afegit al launchpad
<wagafo> El primer xec el rebràs parcial, has començat el 6...
<giorgiograppa> rafael_carreras: gràcies! ara m'hauràs de recordar què és i per a què serveix :-P
<giorgiograppa> el xec, xic! el xec!
<rafael_carreras> serveix perquè et puguin fer fora en un any :)
<giorgiograppa> rafael_carreras: ah, bé.
<rafael_carreras> bé doncs, teniu alguna cosa més?
<wagafo> Per aquí res
<giorgiograppa> doncs, vaig a fer-me un grappino a la vostra salut per a celebrar-ho.
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs bona nit a tothom
<Albert> Jo també us deixo, demà toca pencar i es hora d'anar plegant veles
<Albert> Bona nit
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona nit!!
<giorgiograppa> bona nit!
<wagafo> bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Bona nit! … Us prometo que m'he llegit tot el fil... I no és poc
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Vaig a dormir i mentrestant el pairé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Per cert Albert, jo sóc de la Plana Baixa; concretament de la Vall d'Uixó
#ubuntu-cat 2019-02-07
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Però el Sisco sí que crema les Gaiates, els gaiatos, el Tió i el Carbó que porten els Reis d'Orient als nens dolents...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> a la Vall d'Uixó no fem gaiates, només són de Castelló de la Plana
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Si no hi feu Gaiates, què feu? Alguna cosa cremareu, no? El foc purifica...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> la pòlvora sempre és present a totes les festes... som PPCC ;)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> d'uns anys (30?) cap ací hi ha unes quantes falles i sobre tot bous i vaques, molts bous i moltes vaques... és el que pitjor porte del meu poble   :_______________
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Falles? Això està molt bé. Vaques i bous, quin retrocés..
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> i les falles tampoc són cap descoberta
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> pel que encare estigui a facebook...https://www.facebook.com/events/349352265656608/
#ubuntu-cat 2020-02-05
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Hole, hole!!!
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona nit!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bon vespre
<giorgiograppa> Bon vespre, companys!
<wagafo> Aniol, el robot no engega automàtic, l'he engegat jo directament.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Un altre cop? Ho revisaré
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> Bona nit!
<wagafo> Bona nit, MrAniol
<wagafo> Algú li ha recordat al Cubells?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No ho crec :-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> El bot!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Aquest sí
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Doncs això, havíem de veure si tenim lloc i data per la festa de maig
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> I potser podem començar a pensar en la graela
<wagafo> A la llista va dir que sí, que podem comptar, però s'hauria de concretar la data sinó no es podrà fer la graella
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ja
<wagafo> Potser podem tambe mirar si podem fer una No-Jam abans de la festa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, ja tocaria. A l'abril estaria bé.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Cerquem un lloc?
<wagafo> Estaria bé si podem concretar tambe una data, abans que se'm compliqui com de costum.
<wagafo> Setmana Santa és del 6 al 13, oi?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, això mirava
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Què tal el 28 de març?
<giorgiograppa> Per mi, va bé.
<wagafo> M'ho aparto
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Aparte-m'ho
<wagafo> Lloc?
<wagafo> Lloc?
<wagafo> Perdó, pensava que no havia sortit...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Si voleu venir a casa, sóc a Terrassa (més o menys)
<wagafo> Per mi sí
<wagafo> No serem multitud
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Hi cap molta gent, però per treballar... :-)
<giorgiograppa> @rcarreras una pregunta seriosa: tens gos, a ca teva?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No, però tinc gats
<giorgiograppa> ah, aleshores, bé (sóc incompatible amb els gossos)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Doncs ja tenim lloc i dia
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> A veure si convencem algú a la llista
<wagafo> Bé, concretat doncs el 28 de març a Cal Carreras. Ja ens organitzaràs que hem de portar.
<giorgiograppa> Apuntat!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👍👏🥳😎
<wagafo> Ja podem anar plegant, no crec que el Cubells se'n recordi de venir...
<giorgiograppa> Ah, mira, ja no estaré de #pràctiquesdejubilat, ja m'hauré reincorporat a la dura feina...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Molt bé, bona nit
<wagafo> Bona nit!, A veure si el Cubells concreta la data a la llista
<giorgiograppa> bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona nit,,,!!!
#ubuntu-cat 2020-02-06
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Disculpeu, sóc un despistat.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Data de la festa: 9 de maig
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Cap problema?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Estic negociant su fer-ho a l'octubre o a las naves. Vos dic.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> molt bé, m'ho apunto
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Vos sembla prompte la data? A mi no.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Sembla que la cosa es va decantant per https://www.lasnaves.com/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> la data em sembla bé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=19/39.45850/-0.33832
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> i las naves, per les coses que fan també m'agrada. 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Canviem per diversificar els llocs. Així estenem la "paraula"
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> :)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ah, i para a prop del port, sembla, oi? Doncs, sembla un bon barri per trobar-hi cuina marinera... 😇😇😇😇😇
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [Data de la festa: 9 de maig], la data és bona però a mi no em va gaire bé... no sé si podré muntar-m'ho, tinc moltes ganes de venir a València
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @SiscoGarcia quina data et ve bé segur? Ara estem a temps de canviar però no podem retardar-nos més en concretar la data.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> el cap de setmana següent, per exemple, ds 16
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Tots podeu dia 16???
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> jo sí
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @ggrappa @wagafo @josepgallart @aniolgarcia ??
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Dia 16 a la d'una...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Cap problema, el 16 també em va bé.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Suposo que la resta amb tanta antelació no tindrà cap problema. Vaig a fer els tràmits per canviar de data.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> la data ja es definitiva?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> molt millor el 16
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> definitiva
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @wagafo mire'm ja de fer els formularis de registre, graella, etc. Ho fas tú o miro de fer-ho jo?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> quedem dons el 16?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @jjpieres vindràs?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @josepgallart [quedem dons el 16?], sí.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👏👍
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> una cosa, estem trucant a las naves per confirmar la data. No feu reserva de l'hotel encara.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> @cubells [@wagafo mire'm ja de fer els formularis de registre, graella, etc. Ho fas tú o m …], Si tenim tota la graella plena ja es pot fer, sinó convindria esperar-se a concretar-la.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Ah!, jo altres vegades he posat la taula buida i he anat omplint, però com tu manes.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> gràcies per tenir-me en compte, @cubells
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> home! per tu el que faça falta
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> :*
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> @cubells [Ah!, jo altres vegades he posat la taula buida i he anat omplint, però com tu ma …], Més que res perquè demanem a la gent que marqui on vol anar-hi, si a les presentacions, o a l'install, etc.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Jo tinc una qüestió familiar pendent per al maig, però encara no sé la data exacta, per tant el 16 pot ser tan bo o dolent com qualsevol altra data.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @wagafo [Més que res perquè demanem a la gent que marqui on vol anar-hi, si a les present …], jo la idea que tenia era omplir nosaltres la graella i així tenir un lloc comú on anotar-ho. L'avís a la gent és a posteriori.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Per "omplir la graella" vols dir oferir-nos nosaltres a fer xerrades, o inscriure'ns nosaltres ja a l'esdeveniment? Per organitzar-nos normalment fem servir la pàgina de la Wiki, que fa el Rafael.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Que de fet ja està creada: … https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/EoanErmine
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> No, aquesta és la de la festa anterio, la de Focal Fossa encara no està creada.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> sí que hi és : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/FocalFossa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Perfecte!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Sí, la graella de xerrades
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> colló algú va més ràpid que la pólvora
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> La paella de xerrades, dius?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ja consta Las Naves com a lloc de la festa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> A veure, que el wiki de la festa està fet de fa un mes
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> I ara he posat la data i lloc "en directe"
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [I ara he posat la data i lloc "en directe"], Això és el que vull dir
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Tens sempre a mà el wiki
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> En Firefox el té :-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> :D
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Algú té fotos de l'última festa? (la de Caldes)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> vaja, jo no en tinc ni una
#ubuntu-cat 2020-02-08
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> No m'ho puc creure!!!  Ara tindrà la culpa l'ubuntu pangolí del coronavirus. Vinga va, i què més...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> I una LTS, ni més ni menys!
#ubuntu-cat 2020-02-09
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> hola bon dia estic buscant hotel i volia saver si les Naves ja esta confirmat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Encara no. Wuan estiga aviso.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👍
<marcfp> hola
